# Just Found You Guys



## lltmst (Nov 29, 2006)

I can't believe it took me this long to find a site like this. We have a 2004 26RS that we are looking to trade to upgrade. Until recently, we were towing with a 2004 Ford Explorer which gave us a weight restriction as to what we could have. Hubby found his dream truck and now the restriction has been lifted!

I hope nobody gets upset by me saying this, but we have looked at other Keystone models recently for a bunkhouse upgrade. However, I just don't think we can give up the Outback. Let's be honest, it is the best looking interior/exterior out there and there is none like it on the market from what we have seen. So, we are currently waiting on local dealer to get in a 32BHDS in Fawn to look at. Hopefully, this will solve the bunkhouse issue. Tired of the kids' friends and their dirt laying all over the bunks to watch TV. Plus it is not as awkward and there is a (drum roll please) REAL DOOR on the bunkhouse! No more dualing TV volumes to contend with!!

Thanks for letting us in!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome, glad you joined in









Of course we don t mind if you are lookin at other brands







, just do not take offence when we refer to it as a S.O.B. (Some Other Brand)







Hope the new floorplan is good for you and you can keep owning an Outback

John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Ditto!!!

Read often, Post often
MaeJae


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

howdy!

Sounds like you have a 2-year headstart on us


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad you finally found us.

Good luck getting a new Outback. It sounds like quite a nice upgrade now that you have the truck to tow it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

lltmstkltzmt,

Glad to have you with us. I, too, had the 26RS. Upgraded to the 31RQS last year. What a difference. I do know what you mean about the real "door", though. Thankfully, there isn't much trouble with the dueling tv's at our "house." Kids don't usually watch movies until bedtime anyway.

Of course, they didn't have the 32BHDS when we bought ours. I still consider my 31RQS the "flagship" anyway.









Good luck on your upcoming purchase.

Stick around, too. You'll love Outbackers.com.









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, lltmstkltzmt!*








Glad you finally found us!









I'll bet pulling that 26RS with an Explorer was an adventure! Sounds like an tow vehicle upgrade was in order in any case. And now that you have one... Whoo Hoo!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hello and Welcome!









**on edit** Hi Lisa!







lol, that was MUCH easier!

Please keep us posted on which TT you decide on...
Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the site, lltmstkltzmt! Doesn't matter WHEN you find us....as long as you do! And...you did!!! Lots of great info here and, if its possible, even greater folks. We're glad you joined us!!



mswalt said:


> I still consider my 31RQS the "flagship" anyway.


<with a pat on the shoulder> It's ok, Mark. Its still _*YOUR *_ flagship....


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I can't believe so many people typed lltmstkltzmt. That's hard.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Better late than never.

Welcome home.


----------



## lltmst (Nov 29, 2006)

Now, that comment makes me laugh.







I needed it, too. Maybe I should revise my name. Just call me Lisa (see how much easier that is?).


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome lltmstkltzmt to the Outback Family 
Glad to see you finally found us

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found our site. You are sure moving up to THE pimp'n Outback. Good luck with that model...you and the kids will love it. Yes, I am jealous.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

welcome!!! Are you in north or south fla? Did you check out topsail?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I can't believe so many people typed lltmstkltzmt. That's hard


Copy and paste.









Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I can't believe it took me this long to find a site like this. We have a 2004 26RS that we are looking to trade to upgrade. Until recently, we were towing with a 2004 Ford Explorer which gave us a weight restriction as to what we could have. Hubby found his dream truck and now the restriction has been lifted!
> 
> I hope nobody gets upset by me saying this, but we have looked at other Keystone models recently for a bunkhouse upgrade. However, I just don't think we can give up the Outback. Let's be honest, it is the best looking interior/exterior out there and there is none like it on the market from what we have seen. So, we are currently waiting on local dealer to get in a 32BHDS in Fawn to look at. Hopefully, this will solve the bunkhouse issue. Tired of the kids' friends and their dirt laying all over the bunks to watch TV. Plus it is not as awkward and there is a (drum roll please) REAL DOOR on the bunkhouse! No more dualing TV volumes to contend with!!
> 
> Thanks for letting us in!


 The 32BHDS has an accordian door to the bunk house. Sorry! But there is this wonderful invention. A multiple outlet head phone jack! Ahhhh peace and quiet!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Our 2004 Exploder is a chore just to drive to the store anymore. Had the 7th Solenoid replaced in the tranny yesterday and it has already gone up. Two rebuilt transmissions as well.

I have to ask........How did you ever do it????

Welcome to the site and post often. Congrats on the new Tow Vehicle. You will enjoy it!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome To Outbackers.Com







Good Luck 
Happy camping

willie


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Welcome!

Nice TV! Enjoy


----------



## lltmst (Nov 29, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> welcome!!! Are you in north or south fla? Did you check out topsail?


We are in northeast near Jax. I was looking at Top Sail and it looks really nice. I saw that there is a rally in June but it is pretty well filled up at this point!! I wonder how far it is...I really haven't looked.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi lltmstkltzmt,

I have to ask what your screen name means, I don't see Lisa in there anywhere...
Thought they might be initials for all of your kids, but I see you only have one









btw, copy and paste is the only way to go on this one


----------



## lltmst (Nov 29, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hi lltmstkltzmt,
> 
> I have to ask what your screen name means, I don't see Lisa in there anywhere...
> Thought they might be initials for all of your kids, but I see you only have one
> ...


I actually have two kids (see my signature). However, I am realizing that this was probably a stupid name to use







...it has created quite a few posts, though!! It was something that my husband uses for something. Now, stay with me folks....the explanation is as follows: These are the family's three letter initials, starting with Lisa, then Mike, then Kaitlyn, then Zach!! Can I change it?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> <with a pat on the shoulder> It's ok, Mark. Its still _*YOUR *_ flagship....


 HEY Watchit Wolfster! Us 31RQS's are tight and will gang up on you and do unmentionable things to Puff!








[/quote]
_*STILL *_ haven't learned, have you ????


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

lltmstkltzmt said:


> lltmstkltzmt
> I am realizing that this was probably a stupid name to use
> 
> 
> ...


What does everyone think? 
Is everyone already fond of lltmstkltzmt?

This may need an Outbackers Council decision. 
Wolfie, Thor, Doug, HootBob?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Lisa - sorry to start such a riff with your screen name.









Some names have been changed by Vern but with only a few posts you may as well just start over. It's sort of our little witness protection program.

Although lltmstkltzmt is kind of catchy it will be hard to announce your arrival when you show up for one of our rallies.

If you decide to purchase the Outbacker.com decals they may have a hard time getting your name right.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> Some names have been changed by Vern but with only a few posts you may as well just start over.


Ahh... I like it!
It's kind of catchy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

[quote name='[b]lltmstkltzmt[/b]' date='Dec 1 2006, 05:45 AM' post='169768']

Pat....I would like to buy a vowel please!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> I can't believe so many people typed lltmstkltzmt. That's hard.


lltmstkltzmt

Mitch?

Ever heard of COPY and PASTE?









Dan


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

3LEES said:


> I can't believe so many people typed lltmstkltzmt. That's hard.


lltmstkltzmt

Mitch?

Ever heard of COPY and PASTE?









Dan








[/quote]
Ever heard of COPY and PASTE? Just did it...Keeping it simple is the way for me...
Welcome


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

lltmstkltzmt said:


> I actually have two kids (see my signature). However, I am realizing that this was probably a stupid name to use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lltmstkltzmt,

You can just join again and create a new screen name. Just make an announcement with your first post or two (Nee lltmstkltzmt) and send Vern a PM telling him he can delete the other account.

Scott


----------

